# Is it time to boycott the Bahamas?



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems the Bahamas are getting out of hand with their fees;
If you're sailing north to the Bahamas anytime soon, you might want to take note:
Bahamas: Fee for pleasure vessel effective July 1st 2013
(1) A temporary cruising permit shall, on approval of the inward report by the Customs authority, be issued on Form No. C39 upon payment of —
(a) a fee of two hundred and fifty dollars ($250.00) for a pleasure vessel not exceeding thirty-five feet in length;
(b) a fee of four hundred dollars ($400.00) for a pleasure vessel exceeding thirty-five feet in length.
I think it's time the cruising community showed a bit of solidarity and let the Bahamas government know that these fees are not acceptable.
Even if this is a six month cruising fee, most of us have little or no desire to stay that long and as minimum fees they are outrageous!
Consider you are on a voyage from the VI to Ft. Lauderdale and you need fuel. You stop at San Salvador and purchase some of the most expensive fuel on earth and have to pay $400.00 on top of that!
If you plan a three week cruise to the Bahamas next winter, your cruising fee will be $400.00 for that three week period.
You have a medical emergency and need to stop at Great Inagua to get a crew member stitched up, nothing major, perhaps, but a necessary stop; add $400.00 to the medical bill.
This has to stop. If we allow the Bahamas to get away with this, other Caribbean Islands might soon follow suit.
Put off any planned voyage to the Bahamas and write to their consulate in Washington informing them that you had planned a voyage to their lovely island chain, but just didn't feel like getting screwed!
Let's see if we, as a group can stop this trend before it becomes so widespread that once again the only folks out yachting will be the rich.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I have heard the fee had gone up, but went back to the old fees.

These still show the same (old) fees at this time-

Boating Entering/Exiting Policies | The Official Site of The Bahamas

http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Bahamas?rc=Formalities

What is your source?

Ralph
Water view at low tide | sailing away with R & B


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The proposed increase in entry fees supposedly has been dropped. 
Apparently the Bahamas took notice of what happened in the Turks & Caicos Is. after the increase to draconian entry (and exit) fees and noted that 'Provo', Cockburn, etc. are now vacant of essentially all foreign recreational watercraft less than mega-yacht size. Not a good thing for economies that depend on tourism, huh? 
Its also noted that in the TCI you dont have to land; as if you enter their territorial waters, they'll come out and escort (capture?) you in to pay their fees.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I won't be surprised if the Bahamas raises the fees. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time.

We just left there in late June, and hope to return in a few months. Honestly, I don't think an extra hundred bucks will keep us away, but don't tell them that. I sure miss the water there. Nice people too.

Ralph
Water view at low tide | sailing away with R & B


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

RTB said:


> I won't be surprised if the Bahamas raises the fees. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time.
> 
> We just left there in late June, and hope to return in a few months. Honestly, I don't think an extra hundred bucks will keep us away, but don't tell them that. I sure miss the water there. Nice people too.
> 
> ...


I think they'll raise then quickly withdraw once the Cuba situation clears up. Cant wait for more competition for my cruising dollar


----------



## dave c (Aug 26, 2013)

I also heard it went back and it's still 150 and 350 on Bahamas website.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The best way to protest is to avoid the country. I don't believe in boycotting to support another's cause. If one is willing to pay, they should be free to go.

However, this fee is already high and has been around so long, it seems there are plenty willing to pay. I suspect the number of boats in Florida outnumbers the available slips in the Bahamas by a thousand times. Unfortunately, they seem to be charging what the market with bear.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

It's been a while since I've sailed there but it would seem structuring the pay schedule more incrementally could give them the revenue they want, maybe more. That a 31' boat pays the same fee as a mega yacht is kinda nuts.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I do agree with you there. A MegaYacht uses more resources, causes more damage, and is more of an eyesore than a 30foot sailboat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Or, one big spender is worth 12 cheapskates!!


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

mad_machine said:


> I do agree with you there. A MegaYacht uses more resources, causes more damage, and is more of an eyesore than a 30foot sailboat.


And yet, one fill up of diesel on a MegaYacht would create more revenue that twenty 35 foot cruising boats would produce in a year!

270' O'mega Yacht - fuel 200,000 litres
135' megayatch - fuel 37,854 litres
even the little 112 ' megayacht carries 20,763 litres

At a buck and a half a litre that is no small change.

I guess it is all relative.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

night0wl said:


> I think they'll raise then quickly withdraw once the Cuba situation clears up. Cant wait for more competition for my cruising dollar


Well, I wouldn't hold my breath on the the Cuba situation "clearing up" anytime soon 

And, I question whether Cuba will immediately become the cruising destination to flock to, instead of the Bahamas... Initially, of course, people will likely head down there, but once the word gets around how primitive and limited the facilities are beyond Marina Hemingway, how poor the charting is compared to the Bahamas - especially to those spoiled by the incredible accuracy of the Explorer charts - I'm not so certain it will immediately supersede the Bahamas as a cruising destination...

Plus, who's to say the Cubans wouldn't institute a cruising fee structure roughly on a par with the Bahamas, anyway? They know a certain percentage will be clamoring to visit, no matter what the cost. It will be interesting to see, but I'm not expecting this to be a significant influence on the Bahamian fees anytime soon...


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

The idea that touristy places like to soak the tourists is not new, but it should not be done to extremes like this, and would probably generate a lot more revenue if it were lowered to almost nothing or nothing. People on yachts have always been thought to be mega rich, but in truth sailboats under 50' in length are reasonable in price so that a couple can purchase a nice used one and go sailing when they retire early. retiring early already entails some financial discipline and likely some sacrifice, so sailors tend to be somewhat cheap. However, they also tend to like to eat, bathe, buy crap for relatives at home, and generally spend money on stuff either because they have to or they want to, and a sailboat which spends months in a country will bring some good revenue. If the Bahamas and other places would look at trying to actually help bring more people into their waters for longer periods of time, I think they would find overall revenues could go far higher than what some increase in fees would produce. The real losers in an increase like the one proposed and temporarily shelved in the Bahamas are the people of the Bahamas who earn their living off of the boats that come to sail in Bahamian waters.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Most of this applies to the US East Coast snowbird cruisers.

When the fees in the Bahamas originally went up to 150/300 there was a backlash. For a couple of years cruising numbers were down. It's hard to separate the effect of the fees from the overall economy. 

During those years some people spent the winter in Florida. Lots of cruisers aren't too happy with anchoring and tax regulation in Florida. 

For snowbirds there aren't a lot of options. Most aren't interested in the passage to the VI and on to the Eastern Caribbean. Too intimidating for people that consider the hop from FL to the Bahamas a "passage." The VI isn't cheap either and can't possibly absorb the number of cruisers who disappear into the islands of the Bahamas. Getting down island requires more short offshore jumps with less weather and routing support.

Even given the current fee structure I avoid considering the Bahamas as a fueling or provisioning stop. In an emergency? Sure. Planned? No. Just sail on and exercise good fuel management (and stores management, and water management). For cruising the Bahamas, as noted above, I think the Bahamian Government is trying to maximize revenue. That means some people will stay away but most will continue to visit and pay.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

On the upside, higher fees means less cruisers, means less crowded anchorages, and less impact on the environment. Personally, I'd pay a higher fee to visit more secluded and pristine waters, if it would work like that.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

FWIW I think of travel in the Bahamas as somewhat akin to visiting a theme park (e.g. Disney World) with one's kids on a vacation. To do that today, one is commonly looking at something on the order of $275 per adult and $250 per child (under 12) for a 3 day visit. By comparison, the cost of the Bahamas isn't bad.

From the viewpoint of the Bahamians, the greater price trade-off's make sense. A 1/3rd increase in prices would need to result in more than a 25% decrease in traffic before the Bahamian's would suffer a loss of revenue (on the admission fee). Of course, with fewer visitors, there would be less consumer spending on/in the local economy but cruisers, despite popular misconception, only make up a relative small proportion of total tourist spending, and particularly so the segment that is dissuaded from visiting by the relatively greater admission fees. They tend to bring most of their stores with them and are relatively frugal while in country. They do, however, tend to generate garbage and do deplete the fish stocks--particularly so if they are reliant on fishing to provide a good portion of their diet.

I suspect the Bahamian government keeps a reasonably sharp eye on the trade-offs to ensure a positive balance between costs and benefits (to the Bahamas) and will adjust pricing to maintain it. The US might be wise to employ a similar approach, no?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mark2gmtrans said:


> The idea that touristy places like to soak the tourists is not new, but it should not be done to extremes like this, and would probably generate a lot more revenue if it were lowered to almost nothing or nothing.


Sorry, but I doubt such an effort to try to bring in more people who spend less money by a reduction of fees is gonna be an overall Win/Win for the Bahamians...

They're not stupid, they see the sort of boats the typical Mom & Pop cruisers are bringing to the Bahamas these days... Forget about the initial cost, most have probably $5K sunk into their davits and tenders alone  Maybe another $5K in crap sitting housed in NavPods mounted at the helm...

Most have probably spent over $1K in diesel fuel alone chugging down The Ditch, often stopping in marinas where anything less than $100 for the night would be a bargain... And so on...

Does anyone really think another $3-400 bucks is gonna deter those folks from spending their winter in spots like this?










I often get a chuckle from the over inflated sense of worth many of us cruising on modest boats, in a low-key fashion, have about our "importance" or effect on the Bahamian economy... The Bahamians knw where the real money comes from (along with selling their islands to Disney and Carnival Cruise Lines), they'll take one of these to 30 of me, every time...


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Most have probably spent over $1K in diesel fuel alone chugging down The Ditch, often stopping in marinas where anything less than $100 for the night would be a bargain... And so on...
> 
> Does anyone really think another $3-400 bucks is gonna deter those folks from spending their winter in spots like this?


Totally agree.

We spent 5 months in the Bahamas 2009-2010 and The $300 fee was the least of our financial concerns (we did not really have any  - financial or otherwise)

$300 is a piss in the ocean compared to the overall cost to take some time out and cruise the Bahamas - Priceless.

now, if they can only import some decent wine and steak, that's what the place really need ;-)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Once again it is impossible to get this community (the sailing community as a whole) to get together on anything for the benefit of the community.
Obviously 3 or 4 hundred dollars is not a bad deal for 5 or 6 months anywhere, but that wasn't my point.
For those who only wish to spend a week or two, it is outrageous. For me it would mean not stopping for fuel on the trip from the Caribbean to the US, because my budget just doesn't include an extra $400.00 for a two hour stay.
I used to stop in Great Inagua whenever I was passing, just for an evening ashore for the best crack conch ANYWHERE, but I'm not paying an extra $400 (or $300) for dinner.
Whether we go or not, the big yachts with unlimited budgets will continue to go and ripping off the little guys does not appreciably enhance the lives of the Bahamian citizens.
Perhaps none of you who responded negatively to this post will ever sail to the Caribbean via the Bahamas and back, never need fuel on a windless 1200 mile trip (fuel management or not, 1200 miles w/o wind is stretching it for most of us), or just need to duck in for shelter for a couple of nights.
But some day in the future when fees are exorbitant for every island group, you may not be able to take that long dreamed of bareboat vacation because those fees are the straw that broke the camel's back.
I am truly sorry that so many of you cannot see the greater picture here. As someone who has sailed the Caribbean and the Bahamas since the late 70's, I have watched with dismay this trend to squeeze every penny that they can out of folks just trying to enjoy a life of freedom away from the rigors of modern society.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

rikhall said:


> And yet, one fill up of diesel on a MegaYacht would create more revenue that twenty 35 foot cruising boats would produce in a year!
> 
> 270' O'mega Yacht - fuel 200,000 litres
> 135' megayatch - fuel 37,854 litres
> ...


Most mega yachts fuel up where it's cheapest, and that's not in the Bahamas. Mega yacht skipper in Nassau told me it's worth their time and fuel to return to the States to fuel up.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

capta said:


> Once again it is impossible to get this community (the sailing community as a whole) to get together on anything for the benefit of the community.
> Obviously 3 or 4 hundred dollars is not a bad deal for 5 or 6 months anywhere, but that wasn't my point.
> For those who only wish to spend a week or two, it is outrageous. For me it would mean not stopping for fuel on the trip from the Caribbean to the US, because my budget just doesn't include an extra $400.00 for a two hour stay.
> I used to stop in Great Inagua whenever I was passing, just for an evening ashore for the best crack conch ANYWHERE, but I'm not paying an extra $400 (or $300) for dinner.
> ...


I see your point.

Maybe they should have a staggered fee system?

- 48 hrs = free
- 2 weeks = $50
- 6 months = $300-400


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

For just gas and go I don't think you need to check in.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Melrna said:


> For just gas and go I don't think you need to check in.


Wrong! Unless you want to be arrested and have your boat impounded and/or be heavily fined.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Melrna said:


> For just gas and go I don't think you need to check in.


Not so, and a BIG gamble especially if you wind up in front of an ultra-über-officious customs official. 
If you 'touch land' w/o clearance (or dire emergency) in most places in the world, you're vulnerability for being in real-deep-doodoo is quite high .... in the caribbean basin especially the French controlled islands and the TCI, etc.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree, the fee can be onerous but you should also consider: The only other taxes you pay in the bahamas is import taxes. They also have to have some way to finance stuff associated with cruising boats like aids to nav. It is actually a small cost in comparison to everything else. You'd pay more for two nights in a hotel.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

:laugher:laugher
OMFG ROFLMAO
:laugher:laugher

I could fund every single nav aid in the Bahamas with a paper route 



Frogwatch said:


> I agree, the fee can be onerous but you should also consider: The only other taxes you pay in the bahamas is import taxes. They also have to have some way to finance stuff associated with cruising boats *like aids to nav*. It is actually a small cost in comparison to everything else. You'd pay more for two nights in a hotel.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Coquina said:


> :laugher:laugher
> OMFG ROFLMAO
> :laugher:laugher
> 
> I could fund every single nav aid in the Bahamas with a paper route


That is funny. Sadly, very close to the truth.

When we headed down to the Exumas in May, the NW Channel and Mackie Shoal lights were working. On our way back in late June, neither were working. OTOH, Bimini did have all new buoys marking the channel going in.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys are making me smile - reminds me of the old Herman cartoon. Herman is at the Travel Agent and says he is looking for out of the way, secluded island with a fantastic night live, five star accommodations and gourmet chefs.

And you all want it free too!

If I could afford a fifty foot yacht, that fee would be nothing!

Rik


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Please don't take this personal.

Complaining about an entry fee to paradise is right up there with buying a power boat & complaining about how much it costs to fill her up.

Wonder what the poor people are complaining about today...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no problem shelling out $300 bucks to sail in the Bahamas. They surely don't seem to be getting rich. Tourist income is the mainstay of their small economy. Suck it up. You get a fishing license with the permit to boot. I'd hate to see them raise it to the point of diminishing returns but, if put to good use, the fee is reasonable for long-term cruisers. There is certainly a problem with short-term visitors having to pay the whole amount but I would guess that The Bahamian Gov't. doesn't have a whole lot of resources to make it more complicated.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Right, but I understand the Bahamian Taliban is a critical security threat, so it will be necessary for the US to invade and pacify the Bahamas. 

Takes two to dance, doesn't it?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> Right, but I understand the Bahamian Taliban is a critical security threat, so it will be necessary for the US to invade and pacify the Bahamas.
> 
> Takes two to dance, doesn't it?


They can probably make it a two for one and catch The Bahamas on the way back from Syria.


----------



## HaleyF (Jun 23, 2013)

What are the average cruising fees in the Carib? $300 still seems like a lot of money if you're doing multiple islands.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems futile to rally a group that generally doesn't pay this fee, and are not citizens of the country that imposes them, to get them changed. 

You really need to lobby the Bahamians. Having paid my fair share of fees there, I don't get the sense they care much what we think.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

night0wl said:


> I think they'll raise then quickly withdraw once the Cuba situation clears up. Cant wait for more competition for my cruising dollar


I wouldn't be holding my breath on that one....


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Melrna said:


> For just gas and go I don't think you need to check in.


Actually, you do. Although most times, Immigration will let you off on that one in my experience delivering boats through the Bahamas.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bimini did have all new buoys marking the channel going in.
> 
> 
> > That's because of the new casino. Ought to be interesting to see how the Bahamas will handle the influx of boaters coming across for a day's gambling...when I was there in July, there were a LOT of 20 - 30 foot powerboats, T-tops, etc. clearly coming in for the day/weekend I wonder if these people are paying the fee to enter, or if the Bahamians are just letting them enter without scrutiny to get the business?.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

canucksailorguy said:


> Actually, you do. Although most times, Immigration will let you off on that one in my experience delivering boats through the Bahamas.


Somebody brought up the case of what happens in an emergency situation? Still have to check in? Is "Free Practique" of 72 hours still recognized? If the gamblers are boating in free, why would any one else check in for short periods?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> Somebody brought up the case of what happens in an emergency situation? Still have to check in? Is "Free Practique" of 72 hours still recognized? If the gamblers are boating in free, why would any one else check in for short periods?


In an emergency, I really dont think you're worried about a few hundred bucks


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

1. In an emergency, see "United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea " and let us know if the Bahamas are a signatory. Since they do have a permanent mission to the UN, the odds are they follow it.

2. And who says gamblers of any kind are getting in free?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The issue of short-visit boaters going back and forth between the Bahamas and U.S. without clearing in and out would seem to be one that both jurisdictions need to address. If there are a large number of people doing this, the security implications are large. LE simply ignoring traffic in and out of seaports makes all the fuss and inconvenience for travelers in airports and borders seem useless if boats can slip in and out at will.

The Florida "Local Boater" option addresses this somewhat on the US side. Maybe the Bahamas need to do something similar. If people have to jump through a lot of hoops to clear in and out, they simply will not do it if they want to spend a day or two in the Bahamas. Making the process easier and being serious about enforcement would probably solve the problem. It would also likely increase the number of people going over/revenue for the Bahamas.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smurphny said:


> The issue of short-visit boaters going back and forth between the Bahamas and U.S. without clearing in and out would seem to be one that both jurisdictions need to address. If there are a large number of people doing this, the security implications are large. LE simply ignoring traffic in and out of seaports makes all the fuss and inconvenience for travelers in airports and borders seem useless if boats can slip in and out at will.
> 
> The Florida "Local Boater" option addresses this somewhat on the US side. Maybe the Bahamas need to do something similar. If people have to jump through a lot of hoops to clear in and out, they simply will not do it if they want to spend a day or two in the Bahamas. Making the process easier and being serious about enforcement would probably solve the problem. It would also likely increase the number of people going over/revenue for the Bahamas.


Again, who says the people visiting the new casino in Bimini are being permitted to come and go at will?

The current cruising permit is good for 4 people per boat, and allows multiple visitation... For fishermen or gamblers shuttling back and forth between FL and Bimini, amortizing the expense of a permit over a number of trips, and perhaps sharing it between the people on board, the cost of entry would amount to a small fraction of the fuel used to run over and back, or dockage, etc... Hell, it wouldn't surprise me if the casino gives anyone who shows a cruising permit a complimentary stack of chips to start playing with. Why are people assuming these visitors are being given a free pass?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Making the process easier and being serious about enforcement would probably solve the problem."
Good idea, smurph. I'm glad to hear you're in favor of invasion and conquest, please let that buffoon Schumer know bout it so we can save more money by having the troops coming back from the middle east just stop directly in the Bahamas for the pacification project.
We could easily make the Bahamas into a second Puerto Rico and, even better yet, Bahamian sounds a lot like English!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No need for the young bucks. I am completely confident, with a couple of my old out of shape buddies, we could take and hold any given Bahamian out island. I've looked around and considered it many times.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

JonEisberg said:


> Again, who says the people visiting the new casino in Bimini are being permitted to come and go at will?
> 
> The current cruising permit is good for 4 people per boat, and allows multiple visitation... For fishermen or gamblers shuttling back and forth between FL and Bimini, amortizing the expense of a permit over a number of trips, and perhaps sharing it between the people on board, the cost of entry would amount to a small fraction of the fuel used to run over and back, or dockage, etc... Hell, it wouldn't surprise me if the casino gives anyone who shows a cruising permit a complimentary stack of chips to start playing with. Why are people assuming these visitors are being given a free pass?


It seems that the apparent 'friction' between the residents of North Bimini and Bimini Bay Resort has further escalated as even the BBR website now lists that EVERYONE must first stop and 'clear in' at AliceTown before proceeding to the 'resort'. No mention of the clearance procedure for the new SuperFast cruise ship (twice daily Miami-Bimini) operated by the resort ... and there certainly is no adequate dock space in AliceTown for a boat of that size; it presently has to 'anchor out' and transfer its passengers the old fashioned way.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> "Making the process easier and being serious about enforcement would probably solve the problem."
> Good idea, smurph. I'm glad to hear you're in favor of invasion and conquest, please let that buffoon Schumer know bout it so we can save more money by having the troops coming back from the middle east just stop directly in the Bahamas for the pacification project.
> We could easily make the Bahamas into a second Puerto Rico and, even better yet, Bahamian sounds a lot like English!


I like it! The advantages are numerous:
1. Our soldiers can get rid of all that desert gear and we could outfit them in Bermuda shorts, flower print shirts, sandals and a straw hat.
2. They could drop their guns and pick up fishing poles.
3. We could replace destroyers and aircraft carriers with Gunboats (gotta keep that military theme going). We could use pocket cruisers for patrol boats.
4. No more soldier deaths or injuries.
5. Reduced defense spending.
6. And of course, lower entry fees for boaters.

It's a win-win-win!


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

JulieMor said:


> I like it! The advantages are numerous:
> 1. Our soldiers can get rid of all that desert gear and we could outfit them in Bermuda shorts, flower print shirts, sandals and a straw hat.
> 2. They could drop their guns and pick up fishing poles.
> 3. We could replace destroyers and aircraft carriers with Gunboats (gotta keep that military theme going). We could use pocket cruisers for patrol boats.
> ...


Is this the Gunboat you were talking about? I think it has been tested for working in the Bahamas....


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

> Again, who says the people visiting the new casino in Bimini are being permitted to come and go at will?


I suggested that might be happening - enforcement in Bimini is most certainly not stringent, so I'd suspect it is occurring. Correction - I know it's happening as I know of one boat that did not clear in while I was in Bimini - if there's one, I would suspect there's more.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

mark2gmtrans said:


> Is this the Gunboat you were talking about? I think it has been tested for working in the Bahamas....
> 
> I think Gazelle was the one that was at the Annapolis show last year, but they don't make the 66 anymore. Now it's the 90, 78, 60 & 55. The New Navy?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe the Russians will help.
http://l.yimg.com/os/en-US/video/video.reutersnews.com/2013-08-22T104519Z_1_LOVE97L0TVIJR_RTRMADP_BASEIMAGE-960X540_RUSSIA-MILITARY-BOAT-BEACH-ROUGH-CUT-O.JPG


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

JulieMor said:


> mark2gmtrans said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the Gunboat you were talking about? I think it has been tested for working in the Bahamas....
> ...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> We could easily make the Bahamas into a second Puerto Rico and, even better yet, Bahamian sounds a lot like English!


The great thing about the Bahamas is that you aren't in Florida (or even the USA) anymore. No more Coast Guard chatter on 16, just the announcement that the cruisersnet is about to begin on channel XX. If we took over, I probably wouldn't be able to anchor at Blackpoint, because we would have put in moorings. I would have to eat at McDonalds, because they put the wonderful Lorraine's out of business. Plus I'd have to pay to use the dinghy dock, instead of the free one at the laundry. We'd probably have to pay to visit Thunderball Grotto....because some corporation bought it (maybe Disney). We couldn't go ashore at Big Majors Spot, because the pigs are now an endangered species. Same at Allen's Cay, with the iguanas. There would be homeless people at every corner at any settlement, begging for money. The only place that happened to me, was in Bimini. One guy in a wheel chair. From what I see, the Bahamians are pretty happy with who they are, and what they have.

No, I won't be boycotting the Bahamas. I don't want to pay an extra hundred dollars for the cruising permit, but if that happens (which it hasn't), I wont stay away. Actually, we spent less while cruising in the Bahamas (entry fee included), than here in the US. Most places we hung out, there wasn't a place to spend money. Just beautiful water, pristine beaches, and uninhabited land. Most Bahamas cruisers know exactly what I'm saying, and why they go back year after year.

Ralph
Water view at low tide | sailing away with R & B


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

I contacted the Bahamian embassy re this issue - here is their reply:

Reference is made to your email dated 29 August, 2013.

Boats

If entering The Bahamas by boat, there is a flat fee to clear Customs and Immigration, which is $150.00 for boats 30 feet and under and $300.00 for boats 31 feet and over. This covers a vessel with three persons or less. Also included is a cruising permit, a fishing permit, Customs and Immigration charges and the $20.00 Departure Tax is waived for up to three persons. Each additional person above three will be charged $20.00 Departure Tax. If you plan to stay longer than 12 months, special arrangements must be made with Bahamas Customs and Immigration.

This information can be found at: Entry Requirements | The Official Site of The Bahamas

Thank you for your interest in The Bahamas.

Consular Section
Embassy of The Bahamas
2220 Massachusetts Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20008
Telephone: (202) 319 2660
Facsimile: (202) 319 2668
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I would have to eat at McDonalds, because they put the wonderful Lorraine's out of business." I distinctly recall seeing McFranchises all over Freeport well more than a decade ago. Seeing all those old familiar names, somehow takes the fun out of traveling for me.

But Julie...Bermuda shorts? You know, some folks would say that giving back NAS Bermuda was almost as great a mistake as giving back the Panama Canal. And not so easy to hop over for the weekend.

Doubling the entry fee for the size of the boat sounds more like someone couldn't figure out math beyond "the two's table". What, like it costs twice as much to inspect a 36' boat as it does a 25' boat, with the same number of souls on board? Or, un/like a drive-in theater, we're gonna start charging for each passenger in the car instead of for the carload?

They're just damn lucky Robert Moses died before he could retire to Florida. He'd have built a bridge over with a six-lane highway, and wreaked havoc out there.


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

No one mentioned it, so I thought I would. The first time I went to the Bahamas in the mid 70's, we cleared in West End for $10. 

Talk about inflation!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

So the embassy is saying the rates *HAVE* gone up...for some boats. It used to be $150 for boats up to and including 35 feet. $300 for boats over that size.

Now any boat over 30 is going to be $300...how many sub 30 foot boats really make the gulfstream passage every year?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

night0wl said:


> So the embassy is saying the rates *HAVE* gone up...for some boats. It used to be $150 for boats up to and including 35 feet. $300 for boats over that size.
> 
> Now any boat over 30 is going to be $300...how many sub 30 foot boats really make the gulfstream passage every year?


Hmmm, good catch, I didn't notice that on my first read...

Looks like I'm still good to go @ $150, but you're right, this certainly represents a change to $300 for virtually everybody who cruises the Bahamas... I'm generally the smallest boat pretty much everywhere I go over there, it is extremely rare when I come across other boats smaller than mine...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CaptTony said:


> No one mentioned it, so I thought I would. The first time I went to the Bahamas in the mid 70's, we cleared in West End for $10.
> 
> Talk about inflation!


Talk about drug trafficking eradication. Not too uncommon to pull into an out island anchorage in the 70s and mistakenly stumble upon someone who preferred to have no witnesses.

The Bahamians wisely realized there was nothing in it for them to have the drug lords around, so they welcomed the DEA. They even had a radar balloon or two on cables that went up to 10,000 feet, IIRC. I recall they used to be on aviation charts.

Now that tourists feel they will survive the cruise, so come in larger numbers, the government is free to extort them. They learned it from their previous occupiers.


----------

